# Hyatt Coconut Plantation Resort purchase advice



## needhelp (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello,
I'm currently a Wydham owner but looking for advice on Hyatt Coconut Plantation Resort. I have read some other thread that it is recommended to by  Platinum weeks resale. But I'm wondering if it worth the increased cost if we would really only be able to use the week in the summer (at least for the next 12 years)?
I see there is TUG ad for "1300 Pts per year, Summer Week, 2 Bedroom". I assume the ad incorrectly called this a Silver week and it would be a Bronze week. I am wondering, can I used the 1300 points  for less than at week stay at one of the other resorts (for example, a Key West property (again summer week))?
Can someone give some pros and cons of a purchase like this? Given the limited use of 1300 points, what is a good price on something like this?

I know I have asked alot, so any help is appreciated?


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 8, 2020)

If you want to go there in the summer then you can buy a week (resale!) that works for you.  You have a booking advantage the week you own (including the exact unit number) between 12 and 6 months out and can book part of your week also (2 or 4 days assuming you buy a deeded week resale - do NOT buy a points week ).  If  you book a partial week you will get the remaining points to spend and can used them in Interval or for internal Hyatt exchanges.  This is the advantage of owning where you want to go.

Here is a link to a great website - you can look up the points chart among other things.  I think summer weeks there are bronze and silver depending on the week.what






						Kal's-Hyatt Residence Club
					

Information about the Hyatt Residence Club including HVC System, Points and Key West Resorts.



					www.bywindkal.com


----------



## needhelp (Jul 9, 2020)

Does anyone know if they have EOY contracts?


----------



## metatnd (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes, they do have EOY contracts.  I own a EOY Odd week 30.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 9, 2020)

metatnd said:


> Yes, they do have EOY contracts.  I own a EOY Odd week 30.


Thanks


----------



## needhelp (Jul 9, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> If you want to go there in the summer then you can buy a week (resale!) that works for you.  You have a booking advantage the week you own (including the exact unit number) between 12 and 6 months out and can book part of your week also (2 or 4 days assuming you buy a deeded week resale - do NOT buy a points week ).  If  you book a partial week you will get the remaining points to spend and can used them in Interval or for internal Hyatt exchanges.  This is the advantage of owning where you want to go.
> 
> Here is a link to a great website - you can look up the points chart among other things.  I think summer weeks there are bronze and silver depending on the week.what
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## northjerseyjim (Jul 16, 2020)

We own at 1300 point week and an 1880 point week.   Buy the 1300 point week if you plan on going there each year. We always went to Florida the last week in October, and HRC Coconut Plantation is a great place to stay.  Even if you do not want to go one year, you can either get another week at HRC (if you are flexible) or you can get a pretty good week via Interval International.   If you get an 1880 point week, you can split it and get a one bedroom unit twice. (A one b/r unit will cost you 870 points.  Thus you have enough to travel two different weeks( if a one b/r will meet your lodging needs.)  If you deposit a two b/r into interval, you will definitely get a great week in return.  Good luck.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 16, 2020)

northjerseyjim said:


> We own at 1300 point week and an 1880 point week.   Buy the 1300 point week if you plan on going there each year. We always went to Florida the last week in October, and HRC Coconut Plantation is a great place to stay.



Oct/Nov is such a nice time to go to FL.  Not as hot and not as much rain.

Things can always change, but it is really about when you want to go.  People make summer plans and if you want to go in summer you are likely better off owning in summer and having your guarantee week (or partial week).  Outside of snowbird season (Jan-Apr) and summer,  you likely will not have any issues booking with points 6+ months out at CP.   1880 points packages are often reasonable and we own an EOY and it works well enough for us - but we travel off season and don't have a summer booking need.  Owning EOY and having points available for both years is tricky - you will have to pay attention to the week you own and also when you will have points available for bookings.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Jul 16, 2020)

2 BEDROOM,  HYATT COCONUT PLANTATION, 1,300 PTS, ANNUAL, TIMESHARE, DEEDED  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 BEDROOM,  HYATT COCONUT PLANTATION, 1,300 PTS, ANNUAL, TIMESHARE, DEEDED at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## win555 (Jul 20, 2020)

Anthony Schmid said:


> 2 BEDROOM,  HYATT COCONUT PLANTATION, 1,300 PTS, ANNUAL, TIMESHARE, DEEDED  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 BEDROOM,  HYATT COCONUT PLANTATION, 1,300 PTS, ANNUAL, TIMESHARE, DEEDED at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I'm considering this week for personal use as this looks like a great resort and it falls during school vacation.

Do low prices like this pass ROFR? Wouldn't it be easier for the seller to use the Hyatt deed back option?


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 20, 2020)

The conventional TUG wisdom is to buy a platinum or diamond week in the Hyatt system.  The reason is that regardless of week, you pay the same annual maintenance.  So, the annual maintenance for a 2000 point higher value platinum week is the same as a 1300 point low season bronze week.  And if you trade within the Hyatt internal system, 2000 points will give you a lot more options than 1300 annual points.  Our needs and preferences change over time and you may find that trading options become much more valuable in 5 or 10 years.  So, a higher point week means that you will have more future flexibility.

I doubt you need to worry about ROFR in the current climate where all companies seek to preserve capital.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 20, 2020)

I would be surprised if a bronze unit did not pass ROFR for basically free.  They are happy to have someone paying the MFs.

I gave away a bronze unit elsewhere and had to pay closing cost to find someone who wanted it. But we got a lot of use out of it - so if you like that week and would use it then do what works for you. Just understand it will likely cost you money down the road to get rid of.

Week 24 - school is likely not out for most northern states but likely is for most southern states. And it is a very nice resort.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Jul 20, 2020)

another option:









						2 BED LOCKOFF,  HYATT COCONUT PLANTATION, 2,200 PTS, ANNUAL, TIMESHARE, DEEDED  | eBay
					

Size: 2 Bedroom / 2 Bath Lockoff The 2,200 Hyatt Points can be used for 18 months at any of the Hyatt Resorts. The points are always deposited one year before your fixed week which is week #51 for this contract and good for 6 months after.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## needhelp (Jul 20, 2020)

Anthony Schmid said:


> another option:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been watching this one. The price is too high for me plus the Closing Cost:    $350, but I wonder what it will go for


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Jul 20, 2020)

Why not call Bill Gabrielli, He is highly respected in the Hyatt resale department.  He has a lot of Hyatt inventory.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Jul 20, 2020)

Key West Time Share | Units for Sale
					

Explore an array of ownership opportunities available through Key West Timeshares. Call 1-800-425-8162 and speak with a certified representative to get the latest updates as well as current promotions.




					keywestfltimeshare.com


----------



## win555 (Jul 21, 2020)

Marathoner said:


> The conventional TUG wisdom is to buy a platinum or diamond week in the Hyatt system.  The reason is that regardless of week, you pay the same annual maintenance.  So, the annual maintenance for a 2000 point higher value platinum week is the same as a 1300 point low season bronze week.  And if you trade within the Hyatt internal system, 2000 points will give you a lot more options than 1300 annual points.  Our needs and preferences change over time and you may find that trading options become much more valuable in 5 or 10 years.  So, a higher point week means that you will have more future flexibility.
> 
> I doubt you need to worry about ROFR in the current climate where all companies seek to preserve capital.



Ok. I will start making some low ball offers on platinum/diamond weeks on Redweek. The worst they can do is say no right?



GTLINZ said:


> I would be surprised if a bronze unit did not pass ROFR for basically free.  They are happy to have someone paying the MFs.
> 
> I gave away a bronze unit elsewhere and had to pay closing cost to find someone who wanted it. But we got a lot of use out of it - so if you like that week and would use it then do what works for you. Just understand it will likely cost you money down the road to get rid of.
> 
> Week 24 - school is likely not out for most northern states but likely is for most southern states. And it is a very nice resort.


Thanks. Does that mean it would be easy to book with club points? 

Any reason you didn't deed back your unit to Hyatt?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 21, 2020)

win555 said:


> Ok. I will start making some low ball offers on platinum/diamond weeks on Redweek. The worst they can do is say no right?
> 
> 
> Thanks. Does that mean it would be easy to book with club points?
> ...




I made over 20 low ball offers till one person accepted my offer of $4K for a Diamond, 2,200 point week... I would determine what price you want to pay and stick with that price and you will find someone that is willing to sell for that price...


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 21, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I made over 20 low ball offers till one person accepted my offer of $4K for a Diamond, 2,200 point week... I would determine what price you want to pay and stick with that price and you will find someone that is willing to sell for that price...


Impressive! We paid $3,000 for an 1880 pt Pinon Pointe which included free points for the current yr. Our other 2 were much more expensive.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 21, 2020)

win555 said:


> Thanks. Does that mean it would be easy to book with club points?
> Any reason you didn't deed back your unit to Hyatt?



When I checked there was no deed back. I doubt they would have taken it anyway. A bronze unit in AZ in Jan.

As far as booking with club points - that depends. It is easy in offseason, not easy in snowbird season and possibly summer. I have seen a lot more summer availability lately with HPP - which makes sense since they are finding very few victims for the points program and have HPP inventory.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 21, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Impressive! We paid $3,000 for an 1880 pt Pinon Pointe which included free points for the current yr. Our other 2 were much more expensive.



Just so everyone knows, I got this price in late 2018. I do not know if a Diamond unit at Beach House can be had for that price today.

In the later half of 2018, when I saw that many Hyatt's were not getting ROFR'd, I intensified my quest to purchase a Diamond week.  I looked at every site that was selling the week and location I was looking for and made $4K offer's.  It took about 3 months to get someone to accept my offer and then because the broker had no clue what he was doing, it took like 3.5 months to get it in my name in first quarter 2019 but that's a whole other story LOL 

Hyatt was very nice and helped me use my points in 2019 because of how late this unit got into my name. My only negative with my Hyatt ownership is that after Marriott purchased ILG, the MF's went up and enormous amount.


----------



## HenryT (Jul 21, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Impressive! We paid $3,000 for an 1880 pt Pinon Pointe which included free points for the current yr. Our other 2 were much more expensive.


I agree, impressive. I paid $4,000 for my 2,000 point Pinon Pointe but it was for the week I was looking for (mid-October) and the top floor of building one so I was happy.


----------



## win555 (Jul 21, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just so everyone knows, I got this price in late 2018. I do not know if a Diamond unit at Beach House can be had for that price today.
> 
> In the later half of 2018, when I saw that many Hyatt's were not getting ROFR'd, I intensified my quest to purchase a Diamond week.  I looked at every site that was selling the week and location I was looking for and made $4K offer's.  It took about 3 months to get someone to accept my offer and then because the broker had no clue what he was doing, it took like 3.5 months to get it in my name in first quarter 2019 but that's a whole other story LOL
> 
> Hyatt was very nice and helped me use my points in 2019 because of how late this unit got into my name. My only negative with my Hyatt ownership is that after Marriott purchased ILG, the MF's went up and enormous amount.



What websites did you use? I browse Redweek, eBay & TUG.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 21, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just so everyone knows, I got this price in late 2018. I do not know if a Diamond unit at Beach House can be had for that price today.
> 
> In the later half of 2018, when I saw that many Hyatt's were not getting ROFR'd, I intensified my quest to purchase a Diamond week.  I looked at every site that was selling the week and location I was looking for and made $4K offer's.  It took about 3 months to get someone to accept my offer and then because the broker had no clue what he was doing, it took like 3.5 months to get it in my name in first quarter 2019 but that's a whole other story LOL
> 
> Hyatt was very nice and helped me use my points in 2019 because of how late this unit got into my name. My only negative with my Hyatt ownership is that after Marriott purchased ILG, the MF's went up and enormous amount.


Hyatt bought back a $4200 1880 pt BeachHouse so we ended buying one for 5,600 but the seller paid closing costs. Unexpectedly Hyatt upgraded it to 2200 pts so it ended up a decent deal. We never have used our set week however so appreciate our lower maintenance fees at Pinon Pointe


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 21, 2020)

win555 said:


> What websites did you use? I browse Redweek, eBay & TUG.



Everyday I searched RedWeek, By a Timeshare.Com, SMTN, My Resort Network, Timeshare Broker Sales, Premier Timeshare Resale.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 21, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Hyatt bought back a $4200 1880 pt BeachHouse so we ended buying one for 5,600 but the seller paid closing costs. Unexpectedly Hyatt upgraded it to 2200 pts so it ended up a decent deal. We never have used our set week however so appreciate our lower maintenance fees at Pinon Pointe



Wow, that is so cool that the unit you bought got upgraded to 2200 pts. I think you got a great price on your week, since I had just bought a summer week at my favorite resort Pinestead Reef that summer, I had less disposable vacation money to use... I thought all I could do is try to get one for $4K and if it did not happen --oh well... I was happy that I got lucky and my seller also paid closing fees...

My goal is when I'm done using this week, I hope I can sell it for what I paid and then I will be happy...


----------



## win555 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just so everyone knows, I got this price in late 2018. I do not know if a Diamond unit at Beach House can be had for that price today.
> 
> In the later half of 2018, when I saw that many Hyatt's were not getting ROFR'd, I intensified my quest to purchase a Diamond week.  I looked at every site that was selling the week and location I was looking for and made $4K offer's.  It took about 3 months to get someone to accept my offer and then because the broker had no clue what he was doing, it took like 3.5 months to get it in my name in first quarter 2019 but that's a whole other story LOL
> 
> Hyatt was very nice and helped me use my points in 2019 because of how late this unit got into my name. My only negative with my Hyatt ownership is that after Marriott purchased ILG, the MF's went up and enormous amount.



I made a low offer on a 2k Coconut plantation week. Broker said the owner was insulted by my offer and declined to provide a counter offer. At least I'm happy to know I didn't offer too much .


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Jul 23, 2020)

I hope you have a lot of free time on your hands because this is the response you will be getting. Lately, the lowest Diamond week I have seen is in Windward Point in Key West for 5K.  The only Diamond week you will get for your price is in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 24, 2020)

win555 said:


> I made a low offer on a 2k Coconut plantation week. Broker said the owner was insulted by my offer and declined to provide a counter offer. At least I'm happy to know I didn't offer too much .



I had the same experience, I had many brokers tell me there client would never accept such a low offer and I had to remind them (since I was a realtor for many years) that they have to submit my offer.  The one I was able to snag for $4K was after the broker telling me that their client would not accept my low offer and I countered with, totally understand but this unit has been for sale for 4 years at this very high price point.  The brokers client came back and took my offer because it was December and they did not want to pay another years worth of MF's for something they had not used in years....

I would really start to make your offers in late November, early December as folks don't want to pay another year of MF's. I do feel for a Diamond week that you will need to offer between $4K and $5K to ensure that the client accepts and that Hyatt does not ROFR.

Don't give up keep making offers.


----------



## win555 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I had the same experience, I had many brokers tell me there client would never accept such a low offer and I had to remind them (since I was a realtor for many years) that they have to submit my offer.  The one I was able to snag for $4K was after the broker telling me that their client would not accept my low offer and I countered with, totally understand but this unit has been for sale for 4 years at this very high price point.  The brokers client came back and took my offer because it was December and they did not want to pay another years worth of MF's for something they had not used in years....
> 
> I would really start to make your offers in late November, early December as folks don't want to pay another year of MF's. I do feel for a Diamond week that you will need to offer between $4K and $5K to ensure that the client accepts and that Hyatt does not ROFR.
> 
> Don't give up keep making offers.



The budget I have set for myself is $6k for diamond, $4k for platinum. Not going to bother with gold and lower in this market.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 24, 2020)

win555 said:


> The budget I have set for myself is $6k for diamond, $4k for platinum. Not going to bother with gold and lower in this market.


I think you have set a very realistic budget and I feel if you are diligent you will score a Hyatt for your price point...good luck and let us all know when you get something...


----------



## dahntahn (Jul 26, 2020)

Anthony Schmid said:


> Why not call Bill Gabrielli, He is highly respected in the Hyatt resale department.  He has a lot of Hyatt inventory.View attachment 23821


I agree and have dealt with Bill, who is currently selling a couple of Hyatt weeks for me.  Very experienced with Hyatts, super communicator.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 30, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> If you want to go there in the summer then you can buy a week (resale!) that works for you.  You have a booking advantage the week you own (including the exact unit number) between 12 and 6 months out and can book part of your week also (2 or 4 days assuming you buy a deeded week resale - do NOT buy a points week ).  If  you book a partial week you will get the remaining points to spend and can used them in Interval or for internal Hyatt exchanges.  This is the advantage of owning where you want to go.
> 
> Here is a link to a great website - you can look up the points chart among other things.  I think summer weeks there are bronze and silver depending on the week.what
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 30, 2020)

dahntahn said:


> I agree and have dealt with Bill, who is currently selling a couple of Hyatt weeks for me.  Very experienced with Hyatts, super communicator.



I can also vouch for Bill.


----------

